# best food for $25



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Whenever I go fishing trips or travel, I always like to eat gourmet food if possible.
When I went to Korea, I was invited to eat a buffet restaurant near Seoul and All I could say was WOW. This is simply the best buffer restaurant in my life. 
Amazing thing is it is only $25 without extra ( no tip system in Korea).
I plan to arrange a fishing trip to Korea and this place is a must to visit on the trip. 
Enjoy pictures of delicious food.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

spagetti with squid ink









oyster soup


----------



## kd504 (Oct 8, 2010)

looks delicious! my type of buffet!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow..you have to stay there all day to taste every single item on the menu.


----------

